# Seerosen düngen ???



## Conny (8. Apr. 2007)

Ich habe nun an veschiedenen Stellen gelesen, dass man Seerosen mit einem Spezialdünger im Frühjahr düngen soll. Wegen der Blütenpracht!:? 
Es widerstrebt mir, Dünger in jedweder Form in den Teich einzubringen.
Aber: die Seerose wächst und blüht nicht so wie sie könnte.


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ???*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun an veschiedenen Stellen gelesen, dass man Seerosen mit einem Spezialdünger im Frühjahr düngen soll. Wegen der Blütenpracht!:?
> Es widerstrebt mir, Dünger in jedweder Form in den Teich einzubringen.
> Aber: die Seerose wächst und blüht nicht so wie sie könnte.




Hallo



da __ Teichrosen ihre Nährstoffe hauptsächlich über die Wurzeln
aufnehmen ist es möglich mit kompaktem Langzeitdünger im Substrat
die Pflanzen zu düngen ohne dass das Wasser wesentlich belastet wird.
die Düngekegel werden tief ins Substrat gedrückt.

Eine nachhaltigere Methode ,*ist die Teichrosen alle paar Jahre aufzunehmen
(macht auch Sinn wegen dem Einkürzen der Rizome)
in neues Substrat pflanzen und diese mit Hornspänen anreichern


mfG


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ???*

Zum Thema Seerose düngen mit Düngekegel, Pflanzkorb steht auf 1 m Tiefe....
und wir wollten nicht ins eiskalte Wasser.
GöGa hatte eine tolle Idee: man nehme ein entsprechend langes Eisenrohr (1,50 m), eine Bambusstange, die vom Durchmesser her in das Eisenrohr passt.
Man steche mit dem Eisenrohr vom Teichrand aus in den Pflanzkorb, lasse einen Düngekegel in das Eisenrohr fallen und stopfe mit dem Bambusstecken nach, um so den Düngekegel in den Pflanzkorb einzudrücken.
Hat allerbest geklappt. GöGa ist manchmal wirklich unschlagbar gut


----------



## Hüslischnägg (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ???*

Hallo Eva-Maria

Eben habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, wie ich den meiner Seerose Dünger verabreichen soll??.
Die Idee deines GöGa ist genial.  Werde ich sofort anwenden.


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ???*

Hallo Conny,

was für eine Teirose hast du denn, evtl. steht sie ja auch nicht optimal.
Z.B. es ist eine die nur im flacheren Wasser stehen darf, sprich eine kleine Sorte, dann kann sie wenn sie bei 1,00m tiefe steht auch nicht soviel Kraft in die Blüte stecken.
Oder aber sie steht in einem Bereich wo zuviel Bodenströmung ist so das sich kein natürliches Substrat absetzt was ihr zum Düngen ausreicht. Ich Dünge meine nie, beschneide sie nur jedes Frühjahr. Eine davon steht in einem Bereich mit stärkere Bodendurchspülung sie mikert immer und braucht ewig bis sie loslegt. Der Rest steht in einer __ Senke wo sich auch immer Mulm samelt, diese Wuchern regel recht. Es sind jedoch alles Ableger einer einzigen Pflanze, so das es wirklich nur am Standort bei mir liegt.

mfg René


----------



## Limnos (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ???*

Hi Conny

Seerosen blühen umso mehr, je sonniger der Teich ist. Aber nicht alle Sorten sind gleich lichthungrig. Vielleicht hast Du eine anspruchsvollere Sorte erwischt. Ich dünge überhaupt nicht, habe aber das Problem, dass sie mir zu rasant wächst. Ich muss dauernd bis zu 20 Köpfe /Jahr abtrennen, bzw. 2 Mal im Jahr die Hälfte der Blätter entfernen, damit ich noch etwas vom Wasser sehe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ???*

Servus Wolfgang

Ich nehme an du hast sie "Frei" ausgepflanzt, also nicht in einem Korb oder sie hat den Korb bereits verlassen .
Freiausgepflanzt hat den Vorteil das sie zum "Wuchern" neigen mit dem Nachteil sie später wieder schwer eindämmen zu können.

Wucherer sind meist auch blühwilliger ....


----------



## klaus e (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen düngen ???*

n'Abend zusammen.
unsere Seerose hatte auch die ersten Jahre etwas "gemuckert". Letztes Jahr ist sie förmlich explodiert und diese Saison ist heute, also am 7. April, bereits das erste Blatt an die Wasseroberfläche gelangt - das ist für unseren Teich einsamer Rekord.
Gedüngt wurde nie, da auch wir außer neuen Pflanzen nichts in den Teich geben


----------

